# Best router for router table (Fine Woodworking)



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

I guys,i attach this pdf of a FW issue about best routers for router table,if someone is interested..the triton wins anyway..!


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

Sort of funny reading reviews like that. All the things I, "must have, or I will be unhappy".

Why must I have to change at bit above the table, when by the time I find the crank arm, crank the router up and then down, I would have the bit changed faster, by just popping it out of the table?

On the collet run-out, the guy does not know how to use a dial indictor " has it at an angle, it will show less that way".
I dont think he understands collets anyway.

However, the Triton router is interesting.

Don


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My biggest issue with the article is where he relies on the safety interlock when changing bits... trust me, not the best thing to ever do.............


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A 5 year old article by FW where they can't even get a model number right is not the way to choose a router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Snickare85 said:


> I guys,i attach this pdf of a FW issue about best routers for router table,if someone is interested..the triton wins anyway..!



 I knew that.......:haha:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting this Mauro, although the article is old it gives a lot of advice that is often asked for or maybe I should say not asked for. A lot of people come to this site looking for recommendations on what to buy. If they were to read this article first it might help them to concentrate on certain features. I am a firm believer in a router lift, not for changing the bits but to make life easier in adjusting the bit. I also like a locking feature that eliminates the need for two wrenches. These are things that to me should be almost a starting point when choosing a router.


----------



## thammons (Mar 26, 2012)

*any updates on the article?*



Mike said:


> A 5 year old article by FW where they can't even get a model number right is not the way to choose a router.


CAn anyone point to a more recent article or review of the same topic, or provide an update from your own experience? There must have been some improvements over the past five years.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

the nice thing about being able to adjust the height from above the table is when using setup/thickness bars to gauge the height, they stay right where you put them while you adjust the height.

with the router out of the table, it doesn't lay flat, so the bars don't stay where i want them. 

how do people use setup bars when popping the router out to adjust the height?


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i can say that for me the triton is the big deal mounted under the table,i own one and the adjustment are pretty easy and precise,changing bit above the table is for sure very comfortable,at least i prefer do in this way than pull out the router everytime expecially when you need to do very small adjustments and you need your piece close to the bit..it makes the router a little bit easier to work with..a kind like a small shaper


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

I love how the Bosch was $40 cheaper than the Craftsman, yet the Craftsman was just a rebranded Bosch.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are other more recent reviews by magazines but from what I have seen they are skewed towards selling which ever product spends the most on advertising. When we review tools here we try to provide the information about important differences between brands/models. Claiming any router is so superior to other brands is absurd; they all work and the controls/adjustments vary between them. Any time I see "Ultimate" used in connection with a set up I instantly think ultimate profit for the retailers.

We will be reviewing more routers and lifts after the holidays and the information will have true value to members looking to purchase these products.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My el cheapo Craftsman routers work just fine for me thank you, and I pop them out to change bits.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> the nice thing about being able to adjust the height from above the table is when using setup/thickness bars to gauge the height, they stay right where you put them while you adjust the height.
> 
> with the router out of the table, it doesn't lay flat, so the bars don't stay where i want them.
> 
> how do people use setup bars when popping the router out to adjust the height?


any thoughs on this question?


----------

